# water tap?



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

What kind of tap connector do I need for the water taps on Aires?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony! I carry a range of Hozelock tap fittings, two sizes of screw-ons, plus two sizes of rubber push-on types with jubilee clips for tightening.

Whatever you use, make sure you reclaim them after use!! 

You might also consider your hose selection... a 10 metre length of roll flat, plus a 15 metre length = 25 metres. I have female quick-click connectors at both ends of my hoses, which can be joined readily with a double-male connector. Try this link...

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-hose.html

... and this one...

http://www.garden4less.co.uk/hose-f...artner-GoHoz&gclid=CJjcuYWg6KYCFcoe4QodPByn0A

... then pop to a garden centre of B&Q or wherever... :wink:


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for that, I did`nt think it would be a standard at every stop, I`ll stock-up on fittings.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As a standby make sure you have a large plastic watering can 8O 8O 


Thats not such a daft idea as it first might seem!! 

Many of the aires (and campsites!) have odd elliptical tap outlets that its impossible to fit any sort of hose onto !!! It might be a slowish process with a watering can BUT you can always use one as gravity works everywhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Watering Can*

Said many times,  
We carry all sorts of adapters but we still use the watering can for about 90% of the time.
It's quicker and we top up frequently  
And it fits all taps


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The most common is the threaded tap with 3/4 bsp

if you buy a hozelock 2175, 2176 and 2177 this should fit most things you will come across. As others have said dont leave them for someone else. get a couple if the 2175s and keep one as a back up.

Phill


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

This mh is gonna resemble the space shuttle by the time I`ve bought all the bits for it, just short of the telescopic arm now :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

tony645 said:


> just short of the telescopic arm now :lol:


Well that's no good...!!!!!
You need the telescopic arm so you can pay the toll booth attendant, who will be sitting on the wrong side of the road !! :lol:

Watering can or a water container always a good back up..


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

We carry a length of cycle inner-tube, it's surprising the number of times we have had to use it to get fresh clean water. Easy enough to push onto most awkward shaped outlets. For the same purpose we also carry antiseptic wipes to use on the taps first.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I assume the bike tube only works if you are close to the water source.

I've been on some spots where the only way was to disconnect a shower hose/head and screw on snap on fitting. Best to do it when no one is around.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Antiseptic wipes, now there`s a good idea, had`nt thought of that, I`m a bit of a hygene freak too, so as usual I`ll go completely over the top and take a blow lamp, won`t matter if it makes the tap too hot to handle as I`ll have my telescopic arm :lol: and once I`ve got the watering can I could also have a nice window box on the mh! Forget that last bit cos then I`d need a trowel, gloves, trug.......


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Not forgetting all the different tokens you will need to get the water out.


Paul


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Tokens????


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

tony645 said:


> Tokens????


On some aires you have to pay for the water I'm not sure , but I think there is about 3 different kinds of tokens but if you read the sign on the service bollard it tells you where you can buy them from.

We try to fill up at the free ones

Paul


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tony645 said:


> Antiseptic wipes, now there`s a good idea, had`nt thought of that, I`m a bit of a hygene freak too, so as usual I`ll go completely over the top and take a blow lamp, won`t matter if it makes the tap too hot to handle as I`ll have my telescopic arm :lol: and once I`ve got the watering can I could also have a nice window box on the mh! Forget that last bit cos then I`d need a trowel, gloves, trug.......


The French or notorious for shoving the cassette nozzle up and around a drinking water tap or hose, even when it is clearly marked "Potabla) and a WC tap right next to it.
We always disinfect any tap prior to using!
I have even seen a guy placing a water container on a grid that he has just seen someone empty a cassette into.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tony645 said:


> Tokens????


Never needed to buy one , but you can get one from the Mayor, Bread shop or Newsagents/ Tabac, sometimes at the Tourist Office. Just ask at any nearby shop or the water box may have a sign.
Most village squares have a free potable tap.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I havent told you this but.................

Most (if not all) cemetaries in France have a fresh water tap that is ostensibly provided so visitors can draw water to keep the flowers they have placed on and round a grave alive :wink: :wink: !!

Not too many people around such locations late at night !!!! (but those that are dont like garlic, mirrors or wooden stakes  )


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

So I think I`ve got the list;
Flat hose pipe with another and connector
inner tube
watering can
Box of various hozelock fittings
trowel, trug
Antiseptic wipes
blowtorch
various tap connectors
tokens
crucifix, garlic and stakes
silver bullet
water container
poi`s of the nearest shops, cemetary

Bigger mh!!!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zepp said:


> tony645 said:
> 
> 
> > Tokens????
> ...


Locally called Jettons
You can usually get them from a nearby shop or the town hall

avec vous le jetton pour le camping car aire de serv sil vous plait

(avek voo le jetton por le comping kar air de serv sil voo play)

Or if its paying aire where someone comes round to take the money they will carry them also.

Merci

Abeintot

Phill
bermingum


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Fix one of these to the back of your MH and you won't need all those connectors!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

It's interesting how things we so easily take for granted at home can become desperately needed when out traveling. Lots of gas stations will let you fill up with water after you fill up the tank some even without a purchase, in Italy at least.


----------

